# worst stuck pictures



## 87jeepwrangler

lets see some worst stuck photos,

thanks


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Assuming you r looking for trucks in snow, but oh well. These are still some good ones.


----------



## wewille

Heres my worst stuck picture.


----------



## 87jeepwrangler

SullivanSeptic;973200 said:


> Assuming you r looking for trucks in snow, but oh well. These are still some good ones.


five huge wreckers, a presher washer, some interior and engine work, and a six pack your good to go.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That might do it, except your way short on beer. Thats an easy case of beer. Maybe more


----------



## 2COR517

I never take pics. Then there's no evidence


----------



## andcon83

Usually my hand is to sore to hold the camera after punching dash board.


----------



## bigc1301

Heck all the times when i get really stuck I cant even get the door open to take a pic.


----------



## ajslands

87jeepwrangler;973215 said:


> five huge wreckers, a presher washer, some interior and engine work, and a six pack your good to go.


wth you need five for, 2 to sit and watch and maybe 2 to pull it out, probaly just pull it out with 1


----------



## sparky2410

SullivanSeptic;973200 said:


> Assuming you r looking for trucks in snow, but oh well. These are still some good ones.


Typical of a CAT operator


----------



## 2COR517

ajslands;973845 said:


> wth you need five for, 2 to sit and watch and maybe 2 to pull it out, probaly just pull it out with 1


Do you know what those machines weigh? Plus the suction factor of the mud?



sparky2410;973969 said:


> Typical of a CAT operator


This could be interesting....


----------



## BDEMOTT

went a little to far to the right when backing up


----------



## atclarkson

I have a good one on my gf's phone... I'll post it when she send em to me


----------



## atclarkson

Wow, she was quick. Good ole iPhone.

Here ya go. Over the edge of a driveway with a moat over the ditch. Overshot it a little bit. 30 mins of digging just got me deeper, and finally a buddy showed up and gave me a tug.


----------



## the new boss 92

i was hoping to see alot more pictures then this.... but the ones up here are a little bit bettler!


----------



## gamberbull13

Heck all the times when i get really stuck I cant even get the door open to take a pic.;;;;;; i will attest to big c's credit i had to crack the whip to even get him to move, but its his fault for not remindin me to snap a before pic


----------



## bigc1301

Hopefully we get another storm like that. We know one of us will do it again Gamber bull


----------



## cod8825

Usually I only see two kinds of people get stuck here in Kansas City. First are the people in super small cars like Smart cars and beetles that have very low clearances. Second are 4WD trucks and SUV's that are going way too fast and realize just because I can drive 70 MPH down the road does not mean I will stop on a dime.


----------



## the new boss 92

cod8825;976673 said:


> Usually I only see two kinds of people get stuck here in Kansas City. First are the people in super small cars like Smart cars and beetles that have very low clearances. Second are 4WD trucks and SUV's that are going way too fast and realize just because I can drive 70 MPH down the road does not mean I will stop on a dime.


wesport thats how people arround here are and you drive past them laughing spraying them with snow!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

went off the end of the driveway sliding on ice, buried the truck in the bushes, when i was getting pulled out, it didnt come out straight because the driveway was slanted to the right, and my truck went off the drive onto the grass to the right, i almost hit a fence and got dragged through the yard for like 20 feet before it got out.


----------



## wellnermp

Yep, there's the ditch!


----------



## cod8825

Wellnermp:

I thought 4WD meant we could just drive through the ditch and out the other side. Dang it I knew something was wrong.

Matt


----------



## wellnermp

Not too sure what you're driving at there Matt.


----------



## cod8825

My bad I was trying to make a joke people sometimes see us driving around in our big snow trucks and do not expect anything to happen to us. Just like I see as many 4WD off the road as cars because people forget although 4WD helps with traction it doesn't do anything for stopping.


----------



## J.R. Services

I dont have a picture but i had my dually and 20ft trailer with tractor on it in a six foot ditch. Truck halfway up the bank and the rest in the ditch, tractor jumped partially off the trailer.


----------



## Alaska Boss

This is the last Ford truck that I had,.... but wasn't a plow truck,... and one of the very few times that I got sucked into the ditch,... this was mid-'80's I would say,...


----------



## the new boss 92

were is the road alaska?


----------



## Alaska Boss

the new boss 92;978266 said:


> were is the road alaska?


The road is right behind the truck,... I guess I walked down into the ditch to take the picture at that angle,... this is about a mile or so from my house. Probably dropped something on the floor, and reached down to pick it up,.. and steered into the ditch,.... but can't remember for sure...


----------



## Sno4U

I don't have a pic either but my worst time being stuck was not in snow that was necessarily deep but all the glare ice uder it that did me in. Gravel drive-they never have it salted. Turned glare ice. Pushing snow off to side, slipped on slant as backing up and she was hung up, stuck w/ no traction. 4 wheel low w/ 3000 lbs of salt on on a SRW 1 ton and she did NOt wanna come out! Got my other truck sstuck pullung me out too, yet. a friend in an ol' beater truck stopped and helped us out. It helps NOt to make enemies out of All of your competition


----------



## billfires

No pics but back in the mid 80's a neighbor was building a house and we got a 20" storm on top of mostly glare ice at the building site. A 1960ish backhoe with bald tires was trying to clear the sloped lot with virtually no success. I offered to try it with my Wheel Horse garden tractor with weights and chains. The stuck backhoe operater laughed at "the toy". I started clearing the snow (slow going) while he was still stuck. It took a little over 4 hours and I would not take payment. The backhoe was there for 5 or 6 days and he had the nerve to send a bill. Bill C


----------



## MileHigh

plow got stuck in the pile trying to stack the wet and heavy...couldn't wiggle out.


----------



## Jeff Hughes

Nice pics guys


----------



## Jeff Hughes

Beautiful background...


----------



## sno commander

BladeScape;983989 said:


> plow got stuck in the pile trying to stack the wet and heavy...couldn't wiggle out.


i thought that wouldn't happen on a direct lift


----------



## 2COR517

Why did you think that?


----------



## sno commander

just the fact that some say they dont get hung up in piles with a direct ift. i guess thats not the case here, looks more like the under carriage. id be stuck too if that was my truck with the western. :waving:


----------



## 2COR517

Yeah, I've dug my XV out of that mess twice this year....


----------



## seville009

Got hung up on a snowpile last year - Western MVP on a 2006 F-350 CC.

I carry emergency strap-on tire chains and used them for the first time that time to get unstuck. They worked perfect. I wasn't sure if the strap would hold, but it did, even with the tires spinning. Didn't have to shovel at all. Keep them under by back seat.


----------



## JustinD

I got stuck pushing up the pile in front of my shop...................one of the guys who works next door pulled me out.................with a GMC Envoy......


----------



## Harleychvy

Last storm, got stuck in my own driveway, was all ice underneath. Alot of shoveling and had tocut down a small pine the the plow got hung up on, still coulnd't get it. Had to call a tow truck, was 12:30 in the morning, wasn't about to knock on neigbors doors. Words of advice, AAA doesn't cover a plow truck.


----------



## Mark13




----------



## jb1390

ok I am confused as to where that backhoe operator thought they were going......and why is the bucket jammed into the ground, that would definitely make it tougher to get pulled out.


----------



## Mark13

jb1390;988462 said:


> ok I am confused as to where that backhoe operator thought they were going......and why is the bucket jammed into the ground, that would definitely make it tougher to get pulled out.


The backhoe is used for digging beaver dam's out. I wasn't there when he got stuck, I came with the tractor to rescue him. I'm not sure what he was doing or where he was headed. I'm going to assume he didn't know that water hole was like 4' deep and thought he could drive thru it to get to another beaver dam. We have to dig out the beaver dams in that creek otherwise they flood a few of our fields.

And the bucket is jammed in the ground to hold the front of the 'hoe out of the water until we got there. Once he picked the bucket up the water was halfway up the grill on the hoe and the fan was throwing the water/muck everywhere.

I don't have a picture with the bucket out of the water and the backhoe sitting on all 4 tires, but this is the backhoe about 1/2way in the hold while picking the bucket up.


----------



## jb1390




----------



## the new boss 92

damn mark that is deff a good one


----------



## Mark13

the new boss 92;989279 said:


> damn mark that is deff a good one


Ya, I'm glad I had 0% involvement in that besides being the photographer.


----------



## 91AK250

i have been very very lucky in the last 4 years i have not gotton stuck bad enough to need to be pulled out. i was able to rock it out after a min...fingers corssed it stays that way!


----------



## lumps

Unfortunately I don't have any of when I've gotten stuck plowing, I always just wanna get back in where it's warm! Here's some of me stuck while 4 wheeling though. First one, buried up to the axles. Though it did manage to get out on its own after a lot of jacking it up and jamming stuff under the tires, haha. Second, got so buried I needed the 6 wheeler to pull me out (cost me a 12 pack of beer). Last two I went into what I thought was a shallow swamp, turned out to be deep. I gave that Samurai 8" of lift, and those are 33" tires you see barely poking out.


----------



## Northman

Sorry guys. Didn't know there was a thread for stuck pics. Could have got you some good ones last night when I was keeping my 700' driveway open. The road off the lane was solid ice and I turned right and she just kept going till I hung the left front and plow down in the 3'-4' ditch. 
I then walked back up the lane and got another 4x4 and tried with unhappy wife in tow to pull plow truck out with a tow strap. To much ice on road to do any good. Then the left rear dropped down into ditch, setting almost drivers door flat to ditch side. Took strap off and told wife to take other 4x4 back to house. Got back in and thought about the ditch and the farm field from memory of boulders drop off etc. Put it in drive and gave copperhead heck and went down into farm field and 4x4 my way till I found the field entrance between the ditches on either side and found freedom. Like I said sorry about no pics, no pics here come close as far as snow plow stucks.


----------



## Strictly Snow

Once again not a plowing pic but it took two rigs(one with a winch) to free me. In the second pic notice the mud line from front to back near bottom of door. That how deep the **** was


----------



## Mr.Markus

Always remember where you took a leak.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mr.Markus;992609 said:


> Always remember where you took a leak.


"Oh **** yup theres that wet spot the boss was talkin about" haha lol that must have been fun to get out.


----------



## chevyman51

Mr.Markus;992609 said:


> Always remember where you took a leak.


how long did it take to get that one out


----------



## 91AK250

ofcourse 4 years and not getting stuck, then i post in here and get stuck in my own driveway. the excusion had to do alittle work even haha


----------



## Kale Lawn

well.. I'm stuck.. but got myself out with a little work


----------



## 2COR517

I "test drove" a nearly new JD 35D to dig a trench for our church. Like 300 hours on it. Got fairly stuck in some gooey stuff. Probably took a half hour or more to get out. I spent two or three hours in the rain cleaning it up before I returned it.


----------



## NCat496

At least this was at my house.


----------



## NCat496

Had just bought my new truck with the 8.1 and I flipped this, It pulled it right out.


----------



## the new boss 92

Mr.Markus;992609 said:


> Always remember where you took a leak.


and how did that phone call go again? and how in the world did ya get that one out?


----------



## andcon83

NCat496;993501 said:


> Had just bought my new truck with the 8.1 and I flipped this, It pulled it right out.


Your pad in the background? Very nice.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

NCat496;993501 said:


> Had just bought my new truck with the 8.1 and I flipped this, It pulled it right out.


How long did that thing run while it was on its side? Hope it was a rental and not yours. Some old timer once gave me good advice on time. He said "oil has a hard time staying in the motor when you are upside down". This of course was while I was upside down in a machine with it running. Kinda had a lot of engine knocking going on when we turned it back up on its tracks


----------



## NCat496

andcon83;993816 said:


> Your pad in the background? Very nice.


No, Its my moms house, I was living there at the time when I did this, she just pulled in from work too. You know how moms get when they see stuff like this, she was speachless and I was laughing.



SullivanSeptic;993907 said:


> How long did that thing run while it was on its side? Hope it was a rental and not yours. Some old timer once gave me good advice on time. He said "oil has a hard time staying in the motor when you are upside down". This of course was while I was upside down in a machine with it running. Kinda had a lot of engine knocking going on when we turned it back up on its tracks


I shut it off as soon as it flipped. Funny thing is my brother was on the other side and I had said seconds seconds before it flipped "whoa that was close" then i moved the boom and it went over, good thing he was on the other side. It was a real slow flip too, I mean I had time to enjoy the view. And yes it was a rental, nothing happened to it either.


----------



## the new boss 92

NCat496;993949 said:


> No, Its my moms house, I was living there at the time when I did this, she just pulled in from work too. You know how moms get when they see stuff like this, she was speachless and I was laughing.
> 
> I shut it off as soon as it flipped. Funny thing is my brother was on the other side and I had said seconds seconds before it flipped "whoa that was close" then i moved the boom and it went over, good thing he was on the other side. It was a real slow flip too, I mean I had time to enjoy the view. And yes it was a rental, nothing happened to it either.


i dont know if its cause i have been plowing all day and im tired, but ^that made me chuckle!


----------



## chris694205

i got a few of myself and some friends


----------



## 2COR517

Those things seem to get real tipsy when you swing the boom over like that.....


----------



## albhb3

Alaska Boss;978272 said:


> The road is right behind the truck,... I guess I walked down into the ditch to take the picture at that angle,... this is about a mile or so from my house. Probably dropped something on the floor, and reached down to pick it up,.. and steered into the ditch,.... but can't remember for sure...


Yea a BEER


----------



## Bibbo

my 2wd mountneer when i was in FL sand pits, sand is very easy to sink in to lol the spare tire was on the ground and i was sitting on the frame/axles  got a buddy and a 10' length of like 3/4'' steel crane cable to get me out


----------



## Tindog55

If some folks used alittle weight in the rear ends they wouldn't get stuck!!


----------



## Rubicon 327

Not snow, but still sucked!

Sorry no pic....thought it attached? guess not.

Guess it will not let you post pics you have already posted in another spot? Here's the link I think?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93589


----------



## jb1390

> If some folks used alittle weight in the rear ends they wouldn't get stuck!!


Then again..............


----------



## 2COR517

Tindog55;995784 said:


> If some folks used alittle weight in the rear ends they wouldn't get stuck!!


How does that help in the mud?


----------



## Rubicon 327

2COR517;996175 said:


> How does that help in the mud?


Get's ya stuckerer er!:laughing:......more stuckdid I mean.


----------



## redskinsfan34

2COR517;996175 said:


> How does that help in the mud?


I think he meant in the snow. It only hurts to add weight in the mud.


----------



## hockeypro1411

Tindog55;995784 said:


> If some folks used alittle weight in the rear ends they wouldn't get stuck!!


When you're in mud, lighter = better. The object is to "float" on it as much as possible. In snow, heavier is better because the tires dig down to pavement. There's nothing to dig down to in mud.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

i wasent goingto post anything casue all I had was mud pictures not snow, but i see that has changed now, so here goes. These are from my cousin's farm. I was not involved in any of these.
View attachment deerestuck2.bmp

View attachment deerestuck1.bmp


----------



## 4x4Farmer

View attachment sprayerstuck1.bmp

View attachment sprayerstuck2.bmp


----------



## 4x4Farmer

and again
View attachment sprayerstuck4.bmp









The grain cart.
View attachment truckstuck1.bmp


----------



## Mark13

What was the guy in the cart thinking? That's clearly soft being freshly tilled. (not that the mud wasn't soft either around the combine)


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Mark13;996424 said:


> What was the guy in the cart thinking? That's clearly soft being freshly tilled. (not that the mud wasn't soft either around the combine)


yeah, i dont know the whole story, wasent there. I know the combine one was at night and the pictures were taken the next morning. I would have been worried about it sinking out of sight leaving it there overnight.


----------



## comeeonn

well ill play now, the first few are of my old 06 1500 and a friends f150, the rest are random ones i found online... enjoy


----------



## comeeonn

more...........


----------



## comeeonn

and more...........


----------



## comeeonn

and yet more


----------



## jb1390

WOW!
Some of those pics are truly amazing. Can you imagine being the guy with the red truck in the lake and having to make the call to the wife for a ride home?


----------



## comeeonn

jb1390;1003701 said:


> WOW!
> Some of those pics are truly amazing. Can you imagine being the guy with the red truck in the lake and having to make the call to the wife for a ride home?


LOL "yeah hunny, im not to sure what happened, but my trucks underwater and im going to need a ride home...."


----------



## dealer374

Kale Lawn;993416 said:


> well.. I'm stuck.. but got myself out with a little work


I love that it's a Rental!! "Would like insurance for an extra $2 a day?" Yes Please lmao


----------



## Green Grass

The John Deere Verse the Pick up was in Northern MN. The Operator of the JD fell asleep after being up all night and struck the truck. The driver of the Truck is still alive but will never be the same. The truck was a 17 year old on his way to school.


----------



## comeeonn

Green Grass;1004320 said:


> The John Deere Verse the Pick up was in Northern MN. The Operator of the JD fell asleep after being up all night and struck the truck. The driver of the Truck is still alive but will never be the same. The truck was a 17 year old on his way to school.


i heard on the forum that i found it on that the duramax had a trailer on and they both ran the stop signs at a 4 way....

you can see the trailer in the first picture


----------



## jb1390

So someone was in that truck when it got hit-and they survived??????????


----------



## comeeonn

jb1390;1005136 said:


> So someone was in that truck when it got hit-and they survived??????????


yes, hard to believe aint it


----------



## fireboy5722

Mines in another thred heres the link
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=100085 
had the plow angled to the right caught under the ice and pushed me into the snow pile. When i stepped out the rocker was leval with the snow bank. took a 4wd tractor with front end loader to pull me out.


----------



## Fairfax F150

Clutches on the rear limited slip differential on the F-350 were worn out. Really pissed me off that I couldn't get out of this at my own house. Wife had to pull me out with an AWD Ford Flex. How embarrassing.



















So I get a new True-Trac torsen rear differential. Try to stop on an icy hill, and truck rotated and skidded off the edge.



















Since the torsen rear end didn't help when on ice and off the road, I got same chains in preparation for the 25" snow we got in the northern Virginia area. Couldn't get stuck with those chains, no matter how hard I tried.

However, the truck was jumping around so much as I tried to push forward that I wore through a power steering hose on the shock tower.

Jim


----------



## fireboy5722

i think i would fix the limited slip


----------



## Fairfax F150

fireboy5722;1005194 said:


> i think i would fix the limited slip


I did. $1,500 later (parts + installation), I have a new True-Trac limited slip rear differential. It really works like magic. It has seen a lot of snow since it was installed on December 31, and has worked great. Only once when I was driving on a hill in 2wd with one rear wheel on smooth clean ice did the Torsen not apply torque to the wheel with traction. That's how Torsen's work. Can only supply about 5 times the torque to the non-slipping wheel. Since the slipping wheel had zero grip, five times zero still gives zero to the wheel with traction.

Other than that one incident when I was not plowing, I love the True-Trac torsen rear diff. Really good in the snow, in the wet, and in the dry. Plus, nothing to wear out, and really nothing to break.

Jim


----------



## fireboy5722

im soon to install a detroit locker in my truck locked all the time and ratchets when going around a corner


----------



## Mark13

Fairfax F150;1005190 said:


> So I get a new True-Trac torsen rear differential. Try to stop on an icy hill, and truck rotated and skidded off the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the torsen rear end didn't help when on ice and off the road, I got same chains in preparation for the 25" snow we got in the northern Virginia area. Couldn't get stuck with those chains, no matter how hard I tried.
> 
> However, the truck was jumping around so much as I tried to push forward that I wore through a power steering hose on the shock tower.
> 
> Jim


Wouldn't it have been easier just to drive down in the lawn farther, then get a little speed built up to get back on the driveway? So your not trying to pull 1/2 the truck up with just the back tires, instead you have all the tires pulling you up the hill with some momentum.


----------



## Fairfax F150

Mark13;1005250 said:


> Wouldn't it have been easier just to drive down in the lawn farther, then get a little speed built up to get back on the driveway? So your not trying to pull 1/2 the truck up with just the back tires, instead you have all the tires pulling you up the hill with some momentum.


A little tough to tell from the pictures, but the truck is pretty much totally boxed in by trees. Maybe if it was dry I could try to pull forward, but I was pretty lucky not to have hit any trees on this "off-road" excursion, and there was no way out, besides backwards.


----------



## qualitycut

I had a good one happen to me the other day glad I didnt take pictures but some how ended up going about 80 feet through a farm field with snow up to the doors. Good thing I traded the truck in a day later.


----------



## ontario026

What I want to know is : some of those pics with excavators burried up to the top of the cab in mud.... HOW THE HECK/ What the heck does someone pull something like that out with???


----------



## 2COR517

ontario026;1005525 said:


> What I want to know is : some of those pics with excavators burried up to the top of the cab in mud.... HOW THE HECK/ What the heck does someone pull something like that out with???


They go in there with excavators on mats and dig them out. There's a couple videos on youtube.


----------



## blk90s13

Fairfax F150;1005268 said:


> A little tough to tell from the pictures, but the truck is pretty much totally boxed in by trees. Maybe if it was dry I could try to pull forward, but I was pretty lucky not to have hit any trees on this "off-road" excursion, and there was no way out, besides backwards.


Dont feel bad I got my truck stuck plowing my own driveway and the wife pulled me out with her 04 expedition


----------



## 87chevy

BladeScape;983989 said:


> plow got stuck in the pile trying to stack the wet and heavy...couldn't wiggle out.


Hinikers seem to be good for that. If i had a quarter....


----------



## M.S.P.M.

dont have any pics but just this afternoon i was doing this driveway for some random guy who flagged me down and I got stuck pretty good. The people who own the house were in florida so it hasnt been plowed at all this year so there was like 3 ft of snow in the driveway. The guy fails to tell me that there was a ditch where he told me to stack the snow. the front tires hit the edge of the ditch and it just sucked me in. the only part of my plow that you could see was the top of the lights. some digging, two tow straps, and the neighbors 2500hd I got out. After all that happened the guy tells me "oh yeah theres a ditch there, i forgot."


----------



## schutti86

My brother this past Tuesday at midnight. Did not damage the fence at all, inground pool right behind fence! Plow is about 8" off the ground there, and thankfully the sander was NOT full!! A couple good tugs and he came out! :redbounce

ussmileyflag


----------



## Mr.Markus

Looks like he rubbed it enough to knock the snow off it... Whewwwwww. Laughing about it now I bet.


----------



## schutti86

Mr.Markus;1006157 said:


> Looks like he rubbed it enough to knock the snow off it... Whewwwwww. Laughing about it now I bet.


Haha Yes, that is exactly what happened. Knocked snow off and stopped! Oh yes, younger brother to the rescue AGAIN. It was kind of the theme of this storm, as I was out doing my buddies plow route when I got the call. Buddies selinoid **** the bed.


----------



## JN16184

fireboy5722;1005245 said:


> im soon to install a detroit locker in my truck locked all the time and ratchets when going around a corner


Do not put a Detroit or any full time locker in a vehicle that's driven in snow and ice.....like a plow truck. I've got 25 years or experience with lockers, you want selectable for snow and ice, like an ARB or a posi-traction. A locked vehicle can very quickly become uncontrolable on ice or snow, they don't turn.


----------



## Fairfax F150

JN16184;1009281 said:


> Do not put a Detroit or any full time locker in a vehicle that's driven in snow and ice.....like a plow truck. I've got 25 years or experience with lockers, you want selectable for snow and ice, like an ARB or a posi-traction. A locked vehicle can very quickly become uncontrolable on ice or snow, they don't turn.


The experts at Randy's Ring and Pinion recommended the True-Trac Torsen differential for general snow, plowing. I've been very happy with it. If I was doing some heavy duty off-roading, I'd want something different. But so far, it seems to be the best choice for me.

Jim


----------



## becpropertymain

I also have a tru trac locker and just love it never had one problem with it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i have some stuck vids ,not any good but when your stuck it's never good,


----------



## mkwl

schutti86;1006107 said:


> My brother this past Tuesday at midnight. Did not damage the fence at all, inground pool right behind fence! Plow is about 8" off the ground there, and thankfully the sander was NOT full!! A couple good tugs and he came out! :redbounce
> 
> ussmileyflag


What did you attach the tow strap to on the GMC? I was in a nasty predicament (which I will type the story of when I have time to type it out- involved me, an apple vendor, my Rescue Squad, a clueless neighbor, and a town Salt Truck... was a BLAST lol) 2 nights ago- and couldn't find a good place to hook a tow strap to on the front of my truck... what a blast!


----------



## ajslands

Can someone define the word stuck?


----------



## ssprtman12

stuck could be thought of or defined in so many ways. . .but i like to think of stuck as the point in which you can no longer get out under your own will and need assistance. . .otherwise your just temporarily immobile


----------



## GMCHD plower

ssprtman12;1015438 said:


> stuck could be thought of or defined in so many ways. . .but i like to think of stuck as the point in which you can no longer get out under your own will and need assistance. . .otherwise your just temporarily immobile


That's the way I see it.


----------



## thesnowman269

It was fun explaing to my parents where my truck was, since It wasnt in the driveway, luckily it was just in the backyard  I had to wait for it to dry up a few days before I pulled it out


----------



## IPLOWSNO

yea thats the perfect pic of stuck


----------



## vmj

schutti86;1006107 said:


> My brother this past Tuesday at midnight. Did not damage the fence at all, inground pool right behind fence! Plow is about 8" off the ground there, and thankfully the sander was NOT full!! A couple good tugs and he came out! :redbounce
> 
> ussmileyflag


I think this one WINS!


----------



## buickdoug

yesterday was the 1st time the old Dakota has been stuck.


----------



## Powastroka

Last years truck

Would have kept her if she was a diesel...


----------



## Rubicon 327

buickdoug;1016568 said:


> yesterday was the 1st time the old Dakota has been stuck.


I'm not positive, but I think it's because you let your dog drive. Statistics have shown that although great plowing companions a dog is not capable of controlling a vehicle and plow controls simultaneously.:laughing:

Great pic, how'd ya get out?........and don't tell me the dog pulled you out either.


----------



## 20Silverado05

This friend tried to get thru this puddle in 2wd not the brightest bulb on the tree


----------



## breadoflife

i think all snowplow trucks should have air lockers in their front AND rear differentials... they r only about 1600 a pair...


----------



## breadoflife

oh i dont have a pic, but i was out plowing our large lot and while trying to push snow further off the lot than i normally do, i sucker hung the truck, and neither salt nor my buddys exploder would yank me off, but, the guys who lives in the next (rural) lot over had a big ass chevy with a banks six gun in it, even he had trouble due to the ice, after some salt for him and some good yanks, the nightmare was finally over. due to the conditions of the lot, i had gotten stuck 5 times that night in one plowing session although i either could get off with the exploder or just rev the hell out of er and turn the front wheels back and forth...while we only charged the contracted $155, i wanted to charge them more like $1500!


----------



## Alaska Boss

Haven't been stuck with the trucks this winter, but I bury my machines once in a while,... and when by yourself, it can take some effort to get them out sometimes,...


----------



## mwalsh9152

man getting out by yourself when its that deep must be near impossible! A few years ago on the way back to the cabin we were staying at after a 300 mile day, 3-4 of the guys in my group jumped off the trail right around the corner from the cabin to play in the chest deep powder. and they all managed to get stuck about 500' out. I thought I was going to die after wading out there, getting them all out, then wading back out.


----------



## bryanR

20Silverado05;1018540 said:


> This friend tried to get thru this puddle in 2wd not the brightest bulb on the tree


hah i actually know where that is i have a few pics of a dualsport motorcycle who thought it be a good idea to go through the middle. ill have to find the picture


----------



## buickdoug

Rubicon 327;1018165 said:


> I'm not positive, but I think it's because you let your dog drive. Statistics have shown that although great plowing companions a dog is not capable of controlling a vehicle and plow controls simultaneously.:laughing:
> 
> Great pic, how'd ya get out?........and don't tell me the dog pulled you out either.


no, dog wasnt driving although i could blame it on him!!:laughing: luckily it happened in my back drive, i was able to get the wife outside to help shovel and to drive the truck while i pulled it out with the front end loader. still took about an hour to get it out.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Give me another month and i will have some good pics for ya. Ground is getting soft and sloppy here and i am sure my trucks and machines will be buried in slop. Always a fun time of year.


----------



## Inverted99

I have a bunch, I need to get them uploaded to my photobucket account. Been busy moving snow so I have not been here much, we are at about 22-23' for the year so far. Here are a few for now.


----------



## Inverted99




----------



## fireball

another Trackless illusion shattered


----------



## Inverted99

Not bad machines if they have a good thrower on the front of them, they do have their limitations though, there are three of them that work up here for me.

Here is another one I found quick, I will post more tonight.









Edit: I found another Trackless picture, different machine different guy. He had to pay me a Dollar though, its a little game we play. If you get stuck and have to get pulled out, it is your picture with your dollar hung in my office


----------



## fireball

kinda like the post office minus the dollar


----------



## 24v6spd

The difference between 2WD and 4WD is 4WD gets you stuck in worse places.:laughing:


----------



## Inverted99

fireball;1022622 said:


> kinda like the post office minus the dollar


Yep, pretty much, the guys like it and it is fun. I will tell you though, I will dig, chain and dig some more before I call someone. I never hear the end of it if I have to get tugged out.



24v6spd;1022647 said:


> The difference between 2WD and 4WD is 4WD gets you stuck in worse places.:laughing:


Then ad tire chains to the mix and you can get in even worse places.


----------



## Inverted99

Here are some more, I am still organizing my pictures.


----------



## Inverted99




----------



## Inverted99

This guy got stuck in the middle of the road during a typical storm for us, this is the next day.


----------



## Inverted99

I had to pay the dollar on this one.









Truck driver should not have been here and he was not a happy camper, he took a few wrong turns.


----------



## schutti86

mkwl;1015263 said:


> What did you attach the tow strap to on the GMC? I was in a nasty predicament (which I will type the story of when I have time to type it out- involved me, an apple vendor, my Rescue Squad, a clueless neighbor, and a town Salt Truck... was a BLAST lol) 2 nights ago- and couldn't find a good place to hook a tow strap to on the front of my truck... what a blast!


Looped it around the plow frame.


----------



## rich414

inverted99

great photos! I have done the bobcat stand on the front tires!! I then found out what is was like for a fly to hit the windsheild...


----------



## rich414

here is the bobcat on the front tires.. I have a come-along hooked up to a tree and the read of the machine to stop the oil and deisel form leaking out, then we decided to take the photo


----------



## Inverted99

Good one, looks familiar, took a Backhoe to get the A300 out and the operator was in the cab for about 45 minutes. He did not see the humor in taking pictures before they hooked up to him:laughing:


----------



## Lux Lawn

comeeonn;1005117 said:


> i heard on the forum that i found it on that the duramax had a trailer on and they both ran the stop signs at a 4 way....
> 
> you can see the trailer in the first picture


That is a terrible accident, I wish him the best of luck & best of luck to his family.


----------



## broncscott

How about this excavator stuck in a bayou in LA


----------



## Alaska Boss

Not really stuck too bad,... but on a recent snowmachine trip I unknowingly ran along this huge crack in the river ice,... it was at least 8-10 feet deep as far as I could see,... the bottom just fell out from underneath me,... good thing it was with my widetrack,...


----------



## DareDog

Alaska Boss;1029689 said:


> Not really stuck too bad,... but on a recent snowmachine trip I unknowingly ran along this huge crack in the river ice,... it was at least 8-10 feet deep as far as I could see,... the bottom just fell out from underneath me,... good thing it was with my widetrack,...


i had same thing happen to me lol well kinda was on lake and went to get off of it and ran in to some slush and bottom stated to fall in so i just gased it and got it out.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

rich414;1028244 said:


> here is the bobcat on the front tires.. I have a come-along hooked up to a tree and the read of the machine to stop the oil and deisel form leaking out, then we decided to take the photo


I guess I don't see how you were stuck? Drop the tilt cylinder to get the weight closer to the machine and lift the loader arms.


----------



## SCOUTMAN67

A few years back...


----------



## sven_502

Its a shame I never have a camera on hand as its usually the last thought, because when I had my old truck that the 4x4 was broken on, I had some good stuck scenes. This one doesnt appear bad, but none of us had a winch, and I couldn't get the honda close enough to pull. Polaris's are heavy.


----------



## BUFF

Scoutman ~ Cool Binder


----------



## Mark13

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1029797 said:


> I guess I don't see how you were stuck? Drop the tilt cylinder to get the weight closer to the machine and lift the loader arms.


I was thinking the same thing. I wouldn't have even thought to shut it off there, machine with a decent operator should have been able to get itself out of that one pretty easily.


----------



## the new boss 92

there should be some great photos up here with the ground thawing out!


----------



## Inverted99

Yep, mud season is starting here for us, here are a couple from last years mud season. We went out to check on one of our volunteers that we had not seen for awhile and ended up with three stuck vehicles on his property.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Isn't that a country song. C'mon out here we need you....bring your truck!


----------



## Inverted99

LOL, that's great! I had not seen that before, that could be our theme song up here, thanks. That is how the phone calls go too, when someone does call for help the first thing asked is what is it going to take to get them out. When we ask what is it going to take, should we bring a truck, backhoe or front end loader. Take care...Jeff


----------



## Longae29

The guy that was driving is now on a sidewalk crew, this was his third time of the season that he had to be pulled out.


----------



## BUFF

Here's one from a friend in central North Dakota, from what he tells me it's typical spring.


----------



## MileHigh

Longae29;1047123 said:


> The guy that was driving is now on a sidewalk crew, this was his third time of the season that he had to be pulled out.


Is it just me or is the rear axle or hub all messed up now because of that?


----------



## KJ Cramer

upslope;1047134 said:


> Is it just me or is the rear axle or hub all messed up now because of that?


Thats what I was thinking


----------



## cet

Longae29;1047123 said:


> The guy that was driving is now on a sidewalk crew, this was his third time of the season that he had to be pulled out.


Was that cooler in the back full of Beer. Or maybe full when he started.


----------



## Cranky

The axle scared me, it looked as if it was reaaaaaaally bent out of shape.


----------



## Ottneys250

(Not to hi jack) 

I was just lookin at everyones pics(this is gona be my first full year) 
What do you tell the customers when you get stuck that bad lol just curious


----------



## tjctransport

no pictures, but i was stacking snow at the end of a 3/4 mile long drive way over the course of winter a few years ago

after a 5 inch and then a 12 inch back to back storm, i decided to make more room by pushing it up and back a bit, and proceeded to hang up the rattletrap.

since this was the first and only time that that truck ever got stuck, i got out to see what was wrong, and realized the plow pushed over the top of the pile and was hanging in free air, and all four tires were spinning in soft snow, and around 4 foot above ground on the snow/ice hill.
it took almost 45 minutes of rocking back and forth to get it unstuck. and all this was happening at 3-4 am, with muffler-less stacks on a diesel engine. the best part was that even though there were at least 100 people asleep within 200 ft of me, i did not wake anyone up to call the police about the noise.

here is a shot of "the rattletrap" on dry pavement


----------



## Mackman

is the rattletrap for sale?


----------



## tjctransport

everything is for sale if you have enough money!!:laughing:

i am in the process of restoring it.
i have the rear section of the frame blasted, acid etched, primed, and painted with the new bed on it. 
next is the removal of the rotted out cab and nose, then doing the frame, re sealing the engine, and putting the new cab and nose on it.

how it sits now.









i am leaving it the black over Burgundy. i like that look.


----------



## Grass Master

Here is one of a loader stuck on a light pole base. We ended killing power to the whole building and lifting it off with a second loader.

Then it had to go to the shop to have the skid plate pulled back down, the fuel cell repaired and the radiator had to be replaced after it made contact with the fan....


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

I have been there...


----------



## WingPlow

i always wondered why loaders have those big back windows....


----------



## cameo89

This was 2 yrs ago, me stuck in the middle of a corn feild next to our house! lol!


----------



## GMCHD plower

cameo89;1056256 said:


> This was 2 yrs ago, me stuck in the middle of a corn feild next to our house! lol!


Missed the driveway? Could you post a pic of you screen in your truck?


----------



## Sawboy

MileHigh;983989 said:


> plow got stuck in the pile trying to stack the wet and heavy...couldn't wiggle out.


I know this move! Did the same thing. Stuck so bad it took me 45 minutes of swearing, sweating and shoveling to get out.


----------



## 20Silverado05

Trust me i helped her out


----------



## ajslands

20Silverado05;1056398 said:


> Trust me i helped her out


Wow what a dumb blonde! Bringing that heavy hummer through there! So what'd you charge her?


----------



## 20Silverado05

lets just say for legal purposes .... shes good at what she does lol


----------



## ajman21

some from work a week or two ago we have been getting a ton of rain and it looked like a nice high grass covered route to the top soil ... it took a 550 bout 10 min to yank it out so not bad but the worst i have pics of.


----------



## outdoor1

comeeonn;1005117 said:


> i heard on the forum that i found it on that the duramax had a trailer on and they both ran the stop signs at a 4 way....
> 
> you can see the trailer in the first picture


*That accident was in allistion ontario not in the USA.........the police are ontario provincial police and the driver had a heart attack well he and his son were on there way to the local market...................................................*


----------



## Silverstreak

this wasnt fun, went and pushed back a dirt berm to drain the water off the work site, took a lot of lifting and pulling with the 963 to get it out!


----------



## Zigblazer

I wish I got pics of the Big Stuckfest back in college (about 10 years ago). But I only took a dozen pictures the entire time I spent in Wyoming and had gotten stuck more than that. I went to Wyotech for Auto/Diesel tech in Laramie.

Me and 2 friends went out to our usual off roading location. Took 2 vehicles and left the 2wd pickup back on the road. During my time in Wyoming when it would snow, it would all blow away. I only saw a plow once while there, they just waited for it to get packed or blow away. This time it snowed like 6" in the spring. We went out the next day around noon after the roads were cleared by the wind.

I started out on the trail and found our trail had a huge drift that made the train appear to be more hill. It was going up along the side of the hill up to open area we could drive around. I tried to go on the edge and ended up sliding off the side, so I just pointed down the hill and managed to get far enough along the side to not hit the 15' ditch. We went and had some fun for a little while, then tried to leave. I tried to go back up the hill and only made it about 15'. So we tried coming down the trail only to get buried up over the hood. All this time I had chains on all 4 wheels of my '73 3/4 ton. It had an old worn out 350, 4speed, and no lockers. We walked down to my friends truck and headed back towards town with me in the cab and the other guy laying in the bed because it was about a mile hike down the hill. We made it about a mile down the road when his 2wd spun out and put us sideways facing backward into the ditch between 2 boulders that were about half the size of his truck. So my truck is stuck a couple miles away and his is almost laying on it's side not going anywhere. The nearest house is 3-4 miles away on a road that doesn't ever have any traffic, and our phones have no service. They start walking and I start going straight up the hill in hopes of getting a cell signal.

About an hour later they show back up with one of our instructors who just happened to be headed out on that road. His ' 7? jeep pickup with a propane run engine and lockers in both diffs pulls my buddies truck out easily which was impressive, but when we showed him mine, he laughed and said to wait until it thawed. We called some friends but they were all busy or down in Denver. We went up and shoveled out my truck and were back to our original problem. We finally get a call back while we're think about what to do. It was the guy with a built 79 3/4 chevy with 10inch lift, 38inch tires, and lockers. He comes out and gets stuck going down the hill I went down in the first place. He calls some of his friends and while we wait we dig him out and get him to where we are stuck. We drove around to the top of the hill looking down on the trail and figured that would be our best bet.

The other guys friends show up along with about 13 other trucks including a very nicely built Jeep wrangler with a 450hp 383, 4sp, 1-ton axles, 44inch tires, and lockers. A couple guys try to take the trail and end up going over the side like I did. One guy tries to come straight up the hill and gets stuck before his back tires are off the trail. So we are looking about 200 yards straight down the hill covered in one big drift at all these guys trying to figure out how to get our 4 trucks back on the road. This is about midnight by this time and I say F it. I back way up and get a 50mph running start and make it only half way down the hill before becoming engulfed in snow. 

The guy with the built jeep decides to finally do something and carefully drives right up the hill on top of the snow. It gets fairly packed by the wind, but I was still impressed. He backs up to me and tells me to hook it up. I tried to tell him I'm too stuck and his truck just doesn't weigh enough to move mine, but he doesn't listen. Hooked up he inches forward until the strap is tight and guns it. It was neat to see his truck go straight down into the snow. His tires did move a lot of snow very fast, but I never even felt a jerk. While they are digging him out, the first guy that came to help inched up to the drift and guns it. He doesn't make it as far as me. I'd say he stopped 75 feet behind me and off to the side. They all give up and start digging him out forward. I get the guys that came out with me to help dig me out backward. After we all are digging for a couple hours, the jeep is out and pulling more guys the rest of the way down the hill that got stuck below the trail. I have only made it 5 feet backwards and the other guy has made up almost to the point I'm at. The top of his cab is now just barely sticking above the snow. I never did make it to the ground under mine.

Our friend from Denver finally arrives in his Ford version of my truck except with a built engine. He quickly goes down the hill and comes around to the top where I'm at. He puts on his chains on all 4 wheels and takes about an hour pulling me back out. And there we sat watching the dozen other guys shovel snow and dig that other truck further down the hill while we had a beer.

About now the sun rises and he is only 20 feet from the trail. They finally tug him the rest of the way down, loosing another truck over the side of the hill. The jeep helps pull the other guy the rest of the way down and they proceed around to the top. They then try to drive another truck down the same tracks they just dug for around 8 hours and get stuck half way down. They pull him out loosing another truck over the edge again. While they keep staring at it wondering what to do I try my chances at that dug out lane. I make it onto the trail. The friend from denver makes it onto the trail. Between the two of us we pull the rest of the guys stuck at the top of the hill down that chute. 

By 10am we were all unstuck and happy to be on solid ground again. The drift ended up having a max depth of 8 feet with most of it being between 4-6 feet. We waited about a month before trying that spot again.

It isn't the worst stuck I've ever seen, but it was the most labor intensive rescue. None of us could have afforded a wrecker, not that one would have even tried anyway. And when you're a kid in college you don't have friends with loaders or excavators.

Anyway, sorry for the long story, but it's nice to remember the fun times anyway. It is always fun when you're with friends. Stuck alone just sucks.


----------



## Holland

Hows this for stuck. Just a little recovery last winter when i was working for a local towing company. Couple thought they'd try out their new jeep in the middle of the night during a snowstorm.


----------



## 100InchHammer

If he rocked it a lil I think the white jeep could have got out. Or maybe a better set of tires. LOL


----------



## KJ Cramer

I think that Jeep's problem was due to too much stupidity behind the wheel!


----------



## the new boss 92

KJ Cramer;1061229 said:


> I think that Jeep's problem was due to too much stupidity behind the wheel!


i think that it the problem behind most jeeps getting stuck and rolling over!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

This is where I go mudding with the new boss 92. some dumb idiot high sided at 963,


----------



## the new boss 92

the details of pbr's post, the guy was a master tech machiene oparator aswell and hats were it got him!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1062996 said:


> the details of pbr's post, the guy was a master tech machiene oparator aswell and hats were it got him!


ok master machine idoit!


----------



## mercer_me

I've been stuck realy bad quite a few times. But when I get stuck I'm usualy to mad to take pictures.


----------



## the new boss 92

mercer_me;1063551 said:


> I've been stuck realy bad quite a few times. But when I get stuck I'm usualy to mad to take pictures.


lol i know how that is, it normally fun for the first 5 seconds then its like of wtf!


----------



## mercer_me

the new boss 92;1063581 said:


> lol i know how that is, it normally fun for the first 5 seconds then its like of wtf!


I know, your having fun until you get stuck. Then your like why the hell would I do that.


----------



## fordzilla

wasnt plowing, but i think this is the worst i ever had


















she was seriously stuck to, a 4x4 silverado couldnt budge her, so the 950 cat done the job lol

this was a good one with my 79 to:


----------



## the new boss 92

fordzilla, did you try and drive through the bank?


----------



## fordzilla

well, i knew i was getting stuck i just wanted to have a laugh, there was lots of trucks around so i knew id get a tow. so i hit it with a good run off and in 2nd gear doin around 40 kmh lol


----------



## VIPHGM

*06 Chevy in the Mud...*

this was on my back property in spring of 08' a little more muddier then i remember

good thing that was a lease!!


----------



## Brian Young

Here's me stuck in Baltimore on Friday morning. It was up to the top of my front tire. Needed a skid steer to get me out. There was a tree on the other side so I had climb out the window.


----------



## capitalsnow

Just a couple pics from last summer


----------



## the new boss 92

VIPHGM;1068306 said:


> this was on my back property in spring of 08' a little more muddier then i remember
> 
> good thing that was a lease!!


if that truck was a lease,your doing something wrong, you can still read the letters, its kind oflike a rental car but yo have more than 3 days:laughing:


capitalsnow;1071086 said:


> Just a couple pics from last summer


the suburban cracked me up becausemy buddie did that with a s10 and prettty much went over!


----------



## JDiepstra

20Silverado05;1056398 said:


> Trust me i helped her out





ajslands;1056401 said:


> Wow what a dumb blonde! Bringing that heavy hummer through there! So what'd you charge her?





20Silverado05;1056409 said:


> lets just say for legal purposes .... shes good at what she does lol


You actually believe him? That's a staged picture, straight off some website. :crying: She's on her knees in a ew inches of "muddy water". Definite set up for people with fetishes.


----------



## Oshkosh

*A few threw the years,me and co workers*

Some are of me and my co workers and friends at play...


----------



## bru z71

oo dam oo ooo dam


----------



## mercer_me

Nice GMC. That one with Darango looks like a bad one.


----------



## Oshkosh

mercer_me;1075330 said:


> Nice GMC. That one with Darango looks like a bad one.


 I ditched the GMC, the 4x4 was no match for the ditch I laid her into.Lucky for me the grader was only ten minutes away..
Yeah Ray had to change his shorts after the Durango.lol..


----------



## KMBertog

This guy in a mid-size pickup in a lot we used to do (with a Cat 924 loader) in his midsize pickup... yeaaaaaaaaaa made a mess of himself.


----------



## Advantage

KMBertog;1088141 said:


> This guy in a mid-size pickup in a lot we used to do (with a Cat 924 loader) in his midsize pickup... yeaaaaaaaaaa made a mess of himself.


Wow I wish I could get all my lots that clean.


----------



## gkm

just use the power of the sun


----------



## snakecheck

Hey, now how many of you guys have ever thought of shoveling snow into the back of your stuck pickup, to add weight and thus increase traction?


----------



## the new boss 92

i have though about it, but i have a 6 foot box the has ballest up to the bed rails and a tool box with back rack so there really no room. on top of it all i have 2 shovels most of the time and a bag or 2 of ice melt for good luck!


----------



## mercer_me

snakecheck;1094076 said:


> Hey, now how many of you guys have ever thought of shoveling snow into the back of your stuck pickup, to add weight and thus increase traction?


Snow doesn't way up very good unles it's wet than it will freeze to your bed. I usualy have sand in the back of my truck while I'm plowing. Sand works good for balest plus if you get stuck you can put it under your tires for traction. I also bring a shovel incase I get stuck.


----------



## tjctransport

snakecheck;1094076 said:


> Hey, now how many of you guys have ever thought of shoveling snow into the back of your stuck pickup, to add weight and thus increase traction?


i have never thought of doing that.
in 40 years of plowing snow, i have been stuck twice. and both times i put it in 4 wheel drive and got rite out. 
and to answer your question, yes you read that rite. i plow in 2 wheel drive.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its not snow related but it was definitely stuck. Yes, that's my Chevy pick up pulling out a Ford semi. I learned that BFG Mud terrains really throw a lot of mud around. Oh yeah, that's not mud though. My employee Ron (Pushin 2 Please) got it stuck. I let him drive my pick up I was in the Ford. This was just one of the times he got it stuck this year. I'm gonna try to find some more pics of the other times he was stuck.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

And pics of my truck after that wonderful day


----------



## albhb3

hate to say it but thats a chity situation


----------



## mercer_me

SullivanSeptic;1094538 said:


> Its not snow related but it was definitely stuck. Yes, that's my Chevy pick up pulling out a Ford semi. I learned that BFG Mud terrains really throw a lot of mud around. Oh yeah, that's not mud though. My employee Ron (Pushin 2 Please) got it stuck. I let him drive my pick up I was in the Ford. This was just one of the times he got it stuck this year. I'm gonna try to find some more pics of the other times he was stuck....................
> 
> And pics of my truck after that wonderful day


Some days it doesn't pay to get out of bed. Glad you got it out with out having to hire somebody to tow you.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

mercer_me;1094552 said:


> Some days it doesn't pay to get out of bed. Glad you got it out with out having to hire somebody to tow you.


Those are the pics I am looking for.. The ones that I had to get 2 wreckers to get us out! I think my blood pressure has finally come down. And it happened 3 months ago!


----------



## mercer_me

SullivanSeptic;1094556 said:


> Those are the pics I am looking for.. The ones that I had to get 2 wreckers to get us out! I think my blood pressure has finally come down. And it happened 3 months ago!


That sucks. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## nycpsd

No pictures but went to a job about an Atlantic express bus blocking traffic, get there and the bus is completely blocking traffic both directions with the rear frame sitting on a berm and a phone pole in front or the bus. Driver got lost and tried to turn around rear drive wheels were a good 6 in. off the ground.


----------



## The Cow Man

2COR517;973323 said:


> I never take pics. Then there's no evidence


LOL, good one.


----------



## snakecheck

tjctransport;1094236 said:


> i have never thought of doing that.
> in 40 years of plowing snow, i have been stuck twice. and both times i put it in 4 wheel drive and got rite out.
> and to answer your question, yes you read that rite. i plow in 2 wheel drive.


It just occurs to me that, if you have the room in your box, and you are stuck and shoveling snow out from under your truck anyway, why not throw it in the box? You can always throw it back out later!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1094556 said:


> Those are the pics I am looking for.. The ones that I had to get 2 wreckers to get us out! I think my blood pressure has finally come down. And it happened 3 months ago!


Not only did I get the truck stuck that time too, Sullivan paid me ALOT of overtime to watch the 1 wrecker get stuck and another pull him out. What a nice boss!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1094857 said:


> Not only did I get the truck stuck that time too, Sullivan paid me ALOT of overtime to watch the 1 wrecker get stuck and another pull him out. What a nice boss!


Glad you had a good time! :crying:


----------



## Mackman

SullivanSeptic;1094538 said:


> Its not snow related but it was definitely stuck. Yes, that's my Chevy pick up pulling out a Ford semi. I learned that BFG Mud terrains really throw a lot of mud around. Oh yeah, that's not mud though. My employee Ron (Pushin 2 Please) got it stuck. I let him drive my pick up I was in the Ford. This was just one of the times he got it stuck this year. I'm gonna try to find some more pics of the other times he was stuck.


I know one thing i would have never let that truck kick that mud up on my truck like that. Hope you didn't mess your paint up on the honey dipper. BTW what the heck was he doing out in that field anyway. Too lazy to drag hose or was he land applying.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mackman;1094874 said:


> I know one thing i would have never let that truck kick that mud up on my truck like that. Hope you didn't mess your paint up on the honey dipper. BTW what the heck was he doing out in that field anyway. Too lazy to drag hose or was he land applying.


Well it wasn't his intention to sling the mud on the truck. It just sort of happened. It was all mud and septic that was thrown on the truck. No rocks or anything to chip the paint. and yes he was land applying. He was driving thru a low area while he was loaded and she just sank. Just couldn't get any traction. SHe just needed a little tug to help her out. I've done worse so I can really complain.


----------



## hosenfeffer

*sorry no pic but......*

Last winter got a call from my father who had managed to ditch his car on a nice sunny but cold day. Since he would have had to climb through some icy packed snow I let him pull with my truck and I climbed into the car. Lo and behold he slams the crap out of the pretty decent quality rope snaps it and proceeds to cross the road up a snow bank and park my truck on TOP of the snowbank which proceeds to sink up to the frame in the soft stuff on top of the pile. You could stand in the road and be eye level with the bottom of the truck. 
Called my excavator friend for a lift and promised several cases of beer if he never breathed a word of it.
Dad got the bill for new exhaust and several cases of beer and a new very nice rope.


----------



## deere615

wow That thing through some mud! At least you dot her out!


nycpsd;1094635 said:


> No pictures but went to a job about an Atlantic express bus blocking traffic, get there and the bus is completely blocking traffic both directions with the rear frame sitting on a berm and a phone pole in front or the bus. Driver got lost and tried to turn around rear drive wheels were a good 6 in. off the ground.


we have a turn in my town the road makes a 90degree turn and there are new jersey barriers on the right side there has been numerous trucks that that have caught it and went up on it w. their trailers. I actually saw one on day


----------



## 91AK250

idk if i ever posted this when it happend. but last winter i was trying to push up the pile and the plow floated over the pile and the truck was packed in. ended up pulling it out with my excursion. luckly it was doing my own driveway! haha


----------



## Iowan

Endloader trying to clear out a 10ft high drift but found the ditch on a gravel road


----------



## ajslands

Iowan;1099447 said:


> Endloader trying to clear out a 10ft high drift but found the ditch on a gravel road


Were you able to just drive that out?


----------



## gtstang462002

ajslands;1099448 said:


> Were you able to just drive that out?


That one looks like you should be able to at least push yourself out with the bucket.


----------



## Iowan

It wasn't me I was doing my lot about 100 yds up the road. I believe they had to tow it out with a dump truck filled with snow. The ditch is pretty deep and the photo only shows about half the bucket.


----------



## the new boss 92

that looks like fun, bet he was thinking it was going over for a second the way its turned!


----------



## rich414

that SUCKS< its going to take something big and heavy to pull this out


----------



## m.$terner

tjctransport;1094236 said:


> i have never thought of doing that.
> in 40 years of plowing snow, i have been stuck twice. and both times i put it in 4 wheel drive and got rite out.
> and to answer your question, yes you read that rite. i plow in 2 wheel drive.


to be honest with you as long as you have decent weight in the back you can get away with 2 wheel drive a lot. people always assume you need 4x4 but thats not always true.


----------



## mule585

MileHigh;983989 said:


> plow got stuck in the pile trying to stack the wet and heavy...couldn't wiggle out.


i had that happen to me 3 times in 1hr on the same pile plow just kept jumpin to the other side and lifting the front tires off the ground. the bad part it was in the middle of no where at 1am sat by the road waitin for someone to wave down. it sucked


----------



## mule585

drivin down the road n just had to take a pic of this


----------



## tjctransport

m.$terner;1100240 said:


> to be honest with you as long as you have decent weight in the back you can get away with 2 wheel drive a lot. people always assume you need 4x4 but thats not always true.


no weight added to the bed, just the weight of the truck. 
the trick is to keep good tires, and not apply to much power to make the wheels loose traction. 
since i do roads, i am always moving. this plus the fact the trucks weigh between 7,000 and 9,000 lbs,there is no need for added weight or 4 wheel drive.


----------



## devile

mule585;1100949 said:


> drivin down the road n just had to take a pic of this


LOL AWESOME! Looks like he was going the same direction of you, spun around, and went in the ditch... Can you say toooo fast? Or driving like an idiot... this isn't a skilled driver...


----------



## mule585

devile;1101008 said:


> LOL AWESOME! Looks like he was going the same direction of you, spun around, and went in the ditch... Can you say toooo fast? Or driving like an idiot... this isn't a skilled driver...


nope he was plowin the driveway right in front of him and backed into the ditch still he isnt a skilled driver at all i saw him 2 days later in a ditch looked like he did the same thing again


----------



## DareDog

not sure what happened here, saw trooper parked with its lights on then few feet was this


----------



## tjctransport

DareDog;1101133 said:


> not sure what happened here, saw trooper parked with its lights on then few feet was this


i think it is quite obvious that that was someone that did not know how to drive.


----------



## Squires

Seems to me like they were doing an inspection for frame rot, Toyota probably bought that back for 1.5 book value and sent it to the scrap yard


----------



## bullettooth81

Not the worst, but is the most recent.


----------



## larboc




----------



## mercer_me

larboc;1105585 said:


>


What is the story behind this one?


----------



## the new boss 92

why is the tire off?


----------



## tjctransport

mercer_me;1105663 said:


> What is the story behind this one?





the new boss 92;1105677 said:


> why is the tire off?


I'm gonna try this one.
they went out in the woods to play in the snow, but did not see the creek until they got stuck in it. trying to get unstuck, they got a flat tire. they took the tire off to fix the flat, and realized they did not have a tire repair kit, or air compressor to re air the tire. so they said screw it, and started a fire to keep warm while they got drunk waiting for someone to realize they were missing, and come looking for them.:laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan

tjctransport;1105739 said:


> I'm gonna try this one.
> they went out in the woods to play in the snow, but did not see the creek until they got stuck in it. trying to get unstuck, they got a flat tire. they took the tire off to fix the flat, and realized they did not have a tire repair kit, or air compressor to re air the tire. so they said screw it, and started a fire to keep warm while they got drunk waiting for someone to realize they were missing, and come looking for them.:laughing:


So how long before they rescued YOU!


----------



## tjctransport

i'm still waitin dude, and i'm runnin out of beer and brandy!!

didn't ya notice the empty bottles and beer cases in the picture???


----------



## jackal1028

heres one from work last year.


----------



## 91AK250

a family member slid off the road in her V8 AWD explorer which had bald tires on it. luckly she didnt roll it as it was a big ditch, i was able to drive it out w/alittle work. i then sold her a set of studded snow tires i had sitting around lol


----------



## tailboardtech

here's mine from last year from the February blizzard what you cant see from all the snow that's about a 3 ft deep ditch on a 1 lane road i was about to slide into and in front of me coming in the other way is one of our 1 tons in it that i was going to try to get out he still owes me a beer for this  they ended up getting a Kawasaki loader and a 780 case backhoe to get us out


----------



## the new boss 92

wast stuck in mud, but i was sure waiting for a 1 ton!:realmad: just to clear things up, i wouldn't dare move that load it was for loading purposes! but hey atleast i wasnt on the bump stops!


----------



## countryboy1365

you woulda been fine just dont go over 15 haha


----------



## Onebadbowtie86

I have pulled more then that with a half ton many times, you just need a little less tongue weight!


----------



## mercer_me

You need some new leaf sprongs or somthing. That truck shouldn't sqaut like that.


----------



## ajslands

mercer_me;1110464 said:


> You need some new leaf sprongs or somthing. That truck shouldn't sqaut like that.


He needs to learn how to load a trailer!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ajslands;1110487 said:


> He needs to learn how to load a trailer!


I AGREE. Just turn the truck on the traler around and it would be fine. 75% of the truck is in front of the trailer axles. Might as well just set all the weight on ur bumper.


----------



## ajslands

SullivanSeptic;1110685 said:


> I AGREE. Just turn the truck on the traler around and it would be fine. 75% of the truck is in front of the trailer axles. Might as well just set all the weight on ur bumper.


Yup!


----------



## the new boss 92

ajslands;1110487 said:


> He needs to learn how to load a trailer!


the deck on the trailer itself is to short, if you look at the second picture the ramps are on the back bumper of the truck and it was all the way against the front on the trailer.


SullivanSeptic;1110685 said:


> I AGREE. Just turn the truck on the traler around and it would be fine. 75% of the truck is in front of the trailer axles. Might as well just set all the weight on ur bumper.


we couldnt get it on back wards because the trailer was to high and the truck was to low therefore the trans crossmember would hit and the skidplates and all the good stuff so it was impossible to get it on backwards. that was the first thing we tried was to get it on backwards to i could tow it. had a powerjoke come get it and it didnt drop a 1/2 inch!


----------



## the new boss 92

mercer_me;1110464 said:


> You need some new leaf sprongs or somthing. That truck shouldn't sqaut like that.


i just need a bigger truck. i agree though the leafs are worn though.


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1110685 said:


> I AGREE. Just turn the truck on the traler around and it would be fine. 75% of the truck is in front of the trailer axles. Might as well just set all the weight on ur bumper.


Someones got the right idea.

Turn that F150 around and I bet you'd end up with about the right amount on tongue weight and it would pull fine.

Edit, we posted at the same time. Your leaf springs must be beyond shot to drop that bad. My old truck would have probably dropped about 3/4 of an inch.


----------



## the new boss 92

the springs and shot i know that for sure. there was no way to get it on the trailer with out a forklift. it would have to come up a good 4inches to clear the cross member under the truck.


----------



## ss502gmc

Me driving into a dip in the dirt road at a cranberry bog with the plow up, the truck just glided on top of the snow and tires were not making contact to the ground and the dirt under me was like beach sand. Waited there for 2 hours before a friend came by to yank me out which was also a struggle. Pics never seem to do much justice in these situations. LOL


----------



## ss502gmc

Heres another pic..


ss502gmc;1113028 said:


> Me driving into a dip in the dirt road at a cranberry bog with the plow up, the truck just glided on top of the snow and tires were not making contact to the ground and the dirt under me was like beach sand. Waited there for 2 hours before a friend came by to yank me out which was also a struggle. Pics never seem to do much justice in these situations. LOL


----------



## KJ Cramer

Not to further beat the already dead horse but... New boss should have had the truck turned 180, and while I understand his ramp over angle on the trailer didn't allow him to do that in that spot, bu that merely meant new boss should have backed his trailer up to a hill and then lowered the ramps thus decreasing the trailers ramp over angle and allowing the truck to be properly loaded on the trailer. Where there is a will there is a way, now if we could only get some snow in our area....:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Is this pic in Aurora? I could swear that this is Adena meadows golf and country club. The twin hills emblem too. I'm from the area as well, used to plow there is why I ask.


----------



## nliput

What a day


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx

Green Grass;1004320 said:


> The John Deere Verse the Pick up was in Northern MN. The Operator of the JD fell asleep after being up all night and struck the truck. The driver of the Truck is still alive but will never be the same. The truck was a 17 year old on his way to school.


*Impossible for that accident to be in Northern MN.......... if you look at the police line in the pictures and that cops shoulder you'll notice that it says O.P.P. which is ontario provincial police here in ontario canada! Somebody has there location wrong! Those pics are certainly not Northern MN.*


----------



## 91AK250

i found some from a few years ago...in my own driveway too.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I'm a poor sport...refuse pictures of me getting stuck, but when its someone else...its all fair game


----------



## ajslands

Ooo bet the chief wasn't too happy!


----------



## JTVLandscaping

ajslands;1126896 said:


> Ooo bet the chief wasn't too happy!


not at all, I'm chief now...it happens


----------



## tailboardtech

whats really bad is when your the chief and tell the poor driver to go through there (don't ask how know)


----------



## STIHL GUY

SullivanSeptic;973224 said:


> That might do it, except your way short on beer. Thats an easy case of beer. Maybe more


thats what i was gonna say...that looks like a big problem to get those out


----------



## the new boss 92

KJ Cramer;1114903 said:


> Not to further beat the already dead horse but... New boss should have had the truck turned 180, and while I understand his ramp over angle on the trailer didn't allow him to do that in that spot, bu that merely meant new boss should have backed his trailer up to a hill and then lowered the ramps thus decreasing the trailers ramp over angle and allowing the truck to be properly loaded on the trailer. Where there is a will there is a way, now if we could only get some snow in our area....:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


i was just to pist to think of anything because i was suppossed to have ther rear breaks done on it by 11 and i woke up at 10!!!!! i was like im just calling someone else i dont really wanna deal with this today!


----------



## creativedesigns

Heres the Pic that tops it off!!! LOL......


----------



## snowplowchick

creativedesigns;1134248 said:


> Heres the Pic that tops it off!!! LOL......


Wow. Do you stalk them, or do you just happen to be in the right place at the right time?

You had a picture of a Clintar truck yesterday that had been remodeled by a light standard too.

Funny pics!


----------



## woodchuck2

No pics here but in 2007 after the Valentines day storm i got buried in a driveway by a lake. The snow was about 4' deep when i drove down over the top. I knew i was committed and would be stuck when i hit the bottom. The snow was up to the windows of the truck and all 4 tires had come off the ground. Took me 2 1/2hrs to crawl to the garage, fire up the snow blower and dig out the truck. By then the truck had melted out some of the snow and settled back to the asphalt. When i backed up into the bank i found one of those cheesy green fence stakes as it scraped up the side of the truck. I could barely talk after that scream fest. Been stuck several times since. Taking pics is always the last thing on my mind though.


----------



## wellnermp

Not really stuck, but it sure ain't goin anywhere on its own.


----------



## tjctransport

ouch!!!!
i bet he had to change his shorts after that one. 

the nice thing about those articulating end dumps is if they do go over like that, all you need is a front end loader to put it back on it's wheels and be back on it's way


----------



## 87chevy

I just got stuck in my own driveway. I've been up since 4 so I'm leavin the sob. Last damn pass...


----------



## tjctransport

87chevy;1138396 said:


> I just got stuck in my own driveway. I've been up since 4 so I'm leavin the sob. Last damn pass...


pics or it didn't happen!!


----------



## 87chevy

Its kinda blurry cuz i took it with my phone out my dining room window. :waving:

I was quite upset...


----------



## EdsTowing

*A stuck Duramax recovery*

This was a job I did last winter. At the time we didnt have plow truck and we used a construction company. A couple months ago i purchased a one ton dump with a 9' plow so were good to go. This company works on the power line and this guy got stuck going down a trail that hasnt been maintained all year. He got stuck, and then didnt stop till he blew a tire.





































All in all it was a nice job. I brought it to the street for a carrier to transport it back to our yard. On a personal note this is my first post on the board so I would like to say hi to eveyr one. We dont do plowing for hire, but we still own plow trucks so I thought it wouldn't hurt to join. Thanks again...Eddie


----------



## Kybol

Here are some pics from our worst stuck http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68847


----------



## bow2no1

my farther owns the local towin service here, 3 days ago we had a trail blazer that went off the road right at the end of his drive way.
strange thing is this is the 3rd time this had happened


----------



## Silverado10923

Strictly Plowing?


----------



## chevyman51

Silverado10923;1145461 said:


> Strictly Plowing?


that looks like a good time


----------



## Landscapes8988

was on vacation in TX and i get a phone call.......


----------



## advl66

someone is getting the boot


----------



## mercer_me

Silverado10923;1145461 said:


> Strictly Plowing?


I've bean there and done that. It's not as fun as it looks. Thumbs Up


----------



## Silverado10923

Tons of fun! Kept it running but had to winch it out, the bottomm was muck.


----------



## mercer_me

Silverado10923;1145910 said:


> Tons of fun! Kept it running but had to winch it out, the bottomm was muck.


Ya, as long as you keep it running your all set. But if it shuts off your f***ed.


----------



## Landscapes8988

foxriderdrew93;1145874 said:


> someone is getting the boot


I never fired anyone over the phone before until that day! :realmad:


----------



## the new boss 92

Landscapes8988;1145476 said:


> was on vacation in TX and i get a phone call.......


so how did the phone call go again?:laughing:


----------



## Landscapes8988

ya no the worst part of this situation was, before i left he said he needed to make money so i told him to clean up down to the shop BUT DO NOT USE THE SKIDSTEER! 3 times i told him in like an hour before i left. I have a tractor and he was told to use that. THEN, after firing him after a few phone calls from him saying he couldn't get it out.... i get a call from his uncle saying i owe him 150 buck beacause he broke his come along trying to get my machine out.... i said come again you thought a come along was going to get that out? Your an idiot its your fault for breaking it! oh the story goes but i dont wanna bore anyone


----------



## tjctransport

bore away.
just wait till the popcorn is cooked, cause this sounds interesting.


----------



## bronco91

I got my popcorn ready. Want to here more


----------



## Janitor_69

I agree and have the popcorn!


----------



## Landscapes8988

Well u guys will have to wait I'm on my phone and can't type that good. Lol


----------



## 6.5 Chevy

sounds interesting  have the popcorn. lol


----------



## tjctransport

super duper theater size popcorn machine just got done cooking, 
and the fridge is stocked with PBR's 
type away!!


----------



## Krieger91

There are some wicked pics in this thread! I must say that in my 3 winters of driving (I'm only 19), I've never gotten stuck so bad I couldn't get myself back out. Although, I have use S10 Blazer and my F-150 to pull folks out with a strap.


----------



## ROsborne

Here's one of our dozer on one of our pipline right of ways. Found a sink hole while we were just driving it back to the truck.










Got it out by backing our 2wd pole truck down the right of way 200 yards and winched it out.

Here's one of me and my old f350 reg cab with a 6in lift and 35in baja claws









Then one of my 4 wheeler just after I bought it


----------



## 91AK250

my worst so far...


----------



## 6.5 Chevy

my stuck pics from the ice Storm 1" of ice on the rode


----------



## White Gardens

Those steep ditches will get you every time. The real key is to stay on the road. :laughing:

I got stuck like that with my old 2wd when someone ran me off 5 years ago. Nothing you can do. Even with 4wd in low there is nothing you can do.

91AK250, I just realized your on the wrong side of the road, What happen there?


----------



## 87chevy

I'm just gunna throw this in. What do you guys prefer, tow straps or a big heavy chain? I myself would rather use a strap. Get a little rubber band effect there


----------



## 91AK250

i was plowing right infront of my house trying to knock the birm down alittle and got sucked into the ditch haha directly infront of my home...luckly a short walk.

i have another one today. my expedition...but not me driving luckly!


----------



## gtstang462002

87chevy;1165386 said:


> I'm just gunna throw this in. What do you guys prefer, tow straps or a big heavy chain? I myself would rather use a strap. Get a little rubber band effect there


I have broken my share of straps. I actually prefer cable with hooks.


----------



## 6.5 Chevy

White Gardens;1165307 said:


> Those steep ditches will get you every time. The real key is to stay on the road. :laughing:
> 
> I got stuck like that with my old 2wd when someone ran me off 5 years ago. Nothing you can do. Even with 4wd in low there is nothing you can do.


I chained up all 4 and with a little work drove out thank goodness the snow was not to dept 
I was on a hill with no sand on it and one 1" of fresh ice on the rods. the tow truck would not come down the hill till it was sanded that was 2 days later. lot of good he did
i saved $250 on the tow truck


----------



## NBI Lawn

This was in the middle of a parking lot! Huge drift that got me...thought I could blast through it.


----------



## TKLAWN

Crank that EDGE up and drop the hammer!


----------



## Mark13

TKLAWN;1166036 said:


> Crank that EDGE up and drop the hammer!


Idk what he's plowing with in that picture but it sure doesn't look like a dodge to me. I'd say 96-00 classic Chevy 2500/3500.


----------



## 6.5 Chevy

that is a chevy


----------



## qualitycut

Here is mine on the 20 incher we had Was back dragging at a apartment and backed into the snow bank. I couldnt go forward because I had a load of snow behind blade


----------



## mercer_me

I don't know how I didn't get stuck today. I went off the side of my driveway wich is built up 2'. I just put it rite to the floor and picked the plow up and amazingly it come rite out.


----------



## mferrari

Not pictures of the plow truck stuck, only happened once and was able to have my partner pull me out.

Here are some picture you may like though:
Rear in the air, snapped front driveshaft:

















Recovery:


----------



## mferrari

Race radio, "Think we have problem"









My spotter (notice his hand, I think he wanted this):









This was a pain of a recovery as the roll had enough force to snap the pickup in the fuel cell aka she wouldn't run and had to tow a mile out of the woods with no steering (full hydro steering system).


----------



## bow2no1

my g/f went off her drive way this morning......


----------



## snow_samurai

ouch not only stuck but damages to:angry:

Hope your g/f and truck are ok


----------



## DaytonBioLawns

87chevy;1165386 said:


> I'm just gunna throw this in. What do you guys prefer, tow straps or a big heavy chain? I myself would rather use a strap. Get a little rubber band effect there


I use 10K lb straps. I think it is a 4". I use a lil shorty that is used to lift commercial cooling units onto the roof of a large building (from HVAC stuff). I don't get much rubber band but I have a pair that have lifted every HVAC unit my father put in and pulled us out every time.

My father (EMS/Fire) likes chains. He knows the images of a broken chain hitting someone though......... Not good.

I prefer to keep my rear windows/head... So he can keep his old school style that requires lots of body work.... and I will keep a couple straps just in case one fails.

My favorite method is a wrecker... but I haven't bought one yet. And the winch w/fittings causes close to the same effect as a chain.... So strap it. Pull it. Still Stuck.... Get a wrecker or rollback in there....


----------



## Mister Plow

bow2no1;1167019 said:


> my g/f went off her drive way this morning......


Nice one....


----------



## NBI Lawn

Mark13;1166074 said:


> Idk what he's plowing with in that picture but it sure doesn't look like a dodge to me. I'd say 96-00 classic Chevy 2500/3500.


 '99 2500 big block with a 9' Hiniker Scoop. The Dodge is afraid of salt...it sits in the garage unless everything else breaks.


----------



## Dano879

4x4Farmer;996388 said:


> i wasent goingto post anything casue all I had was mud pictures not snow, but i see that has changed now, so here goes. These are from my cousin's farm. I was not involved in any of these.
> View attachment 72942
> 
> View attachment 72943
> 
> View attachment 72944


if you look at the second pic you can tell your cousin went a long ways digging ruts when i see im digging in and its just getting worse i usually stop before i get stuck like that but we all make mistakes.


----------



## NBI Lawn

..........


----------



## Effinay

*Stuck?*

Also rhymes with f*%k..................When someone asks.....NEVER say your stuck. Especially over the radio.......... Simply report that your forward progress has been temporarily delayed.


----------



## Effinay

*Stuck*



cod8825;976673 said:


> Usually I only see two kinds of people get stuck here in Kansas City. First are the people in super small cars like Smart cars and beetles that have very low clearances. Second are 4WD trucks and SUV's that are going way too fast and realize just because I can drive 70 MPH down the road does not mean I will stop on a dime.


Just cuz you guts 4 wheel drive duznt mean you guts 4 wheel stop!


----------



## deerjw

This is what I faced when I left my subdivision on January 28, 2009. I live at the edge of the city limits and the fallen tree is in the middle of the road. The city snow plow had come down my street the previous evening and when they pulled back on the main street they slid off the road. We had freezing rain all night and woke up the next morning with no power and trees down through out the region and really most of the state of KY. 700,00 people state wide were without electricty. I didn't have power for seven days and was one of the lucky ones.








Having trouble posting the picture, but will keep trying.


----------



## 76Ford

Not me i saw this on the news what a idiot along with the tow truck driver. I would be piss off if those were my cars.


----------



## mule585

That is insane really how dumb are people these days wow


----------



## tjctransport

screw those idiots in new york. NO PARKING ON SNOW COVERED ROADS!!!
they should have scooped all those cars up with the loaders and dumped them into the river.


----------



## tjctransport

here is a drift i went through with the snow level with the hood. 








50 foot by 200 ft, and cleaned it all down to asphalt curb to curb.wesport

20 minutes later i got stuck in 3 inches, because it was solid ice under the snow.


----------



## FordFisherman

Jersey got hammered with this storm.


----------



## tjctransport

yes it did. and we still have major highways that only have one lane open, because of drifting.


----------



## etpros

*our first stuck*

its our only time we got stuck, i don have a pix of the truck in the ditch but heres the after math


----------



## 91AK250

saw this today...thought i'd share


----------



## ajslands

My buddy just backed up his Wrangler into a ditch. Luck for him i live right around the corner from where he did it. only got 2 good pictures out of the 3 that were taken. Enjoy.


----------



## cameo89

Here are some pics when I got the mower stuck in some swamp land.


----------



## bronco91

Their are great pic on this page but I thought I would have seen more stuck pic from this winter.


----------



## Eggie329

I'm trying to get the picture from one of my guy's phone, but I went into a ditch this winter at the end of a drive way and had to unload a full pallet of salt to lighten the truck to get it out since I was doing a 4 wheel burn out. I'll post it when I can get him to send it to me.


----------



## ram4x443015

i love it when the ground starts to warm up got it out 2 hrs and a small jd tractor

had to have to 4x4 atvs to get me out


----------



## STIHL GUY

i was plowing this driveway and my tire slipped off the edge, the driveway was elevated a few inches from the lawn but there was a small ditch after that. my right front tire got stuck in the ditch and the other tires were just spinning on ice. the plow frame was caught up on/stuck in the snowbank and would only move side to side maybe 6 inches or so. i was digging and digging for a while and putting sand under the tires with no success. finally i called my dad to come putt me out. it took a few good tugs but it finally came out.


----------



## STIHL GUY

i know it could have been a lot worse off but it was actually worse than you can see in the pic. it was just a pain and took time out of my day to get it out. it was not the only time i got stuck that storm


----------



## mercer_me

I mite have one tomarow. I plowed some tonite and it's wicked slippery. I figured I should just wait untill day lite to finish.


----------



## wng-2

Earlier in the season I Got a little too close to the edge. While I was still in a good mood, I got my camera. Another reason I should have a nine footer.:


----------



## mercer_me

I took this video yesterday. It's a stuck single axle International plow truck being pulled out with another single axel International plow truck. The driver was backing up and slid into the ditch becouse it was so slippery yesterday.


----------



## thesnowman269

how bout this one?


----------



## mercer_me

thesnowman269;1276094 said:


> how bout this one?


Is that the reg. cab or the extended cab?


----------



## alldayrj

some from off roadin'
























we couldnt get a straight pull so it ended up sliding the rear further down and got realllly tippy. didnt have time to take pics. really sketchy getting in and out on the low side.


----------



## alldayrj

on street tires 









video of 3 trucks chained together trying to get each other up this slick hill


----------



## alldayrj

friends jeep high centered on the rear diff, i was actually giving him a tug backwards









high centered, thats me doing the dukes of hazard to get back in it. twisted the truck up and couldnt get the door open 









pulled this toyota off of a hill he got high centered on









apparently I get stuck a lot...


----------



## Mackman

I know its not bad. But i was stuck. All 4 wheels on the tandems were just spinning. I couldnt get out to save the life of me. Had to call my buddy with a little 550 wreaker. He gave me a quick tug. lol


----------



## thesnowman269

mercer_me;1276119 said:


> Is that the reg. cab or the extended cab?


Thats my extended cab.


----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog




----------



## DareDog

there was good 4" in the road, town never went out and had good 1" of ice under the snow, went over bridge had plow a little to low and BOOM snow goes over the plow on to windshield, then slid in to the ditch. 2 differnt people tried to pull it out but couldnt b/c it was to icy. called a tow truck pulled it right out.


----------



## eze

pictures never do it justice. I thought for sure it was going over if my 1500 lb weight broke loose it would have for sure


----------



## klaus

Stuck my Landcruiser about ten years ago, while running four chains. Had to leave it overnight to get yanked out.


----------



## Mark13

One from work.
First pull and snapped the cable, 2nd pull and he came right out.


----------



## eclipse85k10

Grass Master;1051701 said:


> Here is one of a loader stuck on a light pole base. We ended killing power to the whole building and lifting it off with a second loader.
> 
> Then it had to go to the shop to have the skid plate pulled back down, the fuel cell repaired and the radiator had to be replaced after it made contact with the fan....


Great.... looks like to me a qoute unquote loader operator. Been a loader operator for 10 years and I can always tell the people who drive a loader from loader operators by if they look when they back up!

Got pictures of the same case I gotta find on my old computer. Co-worker who ran a loader who suffered from this inability to look behind him backed into a hole he worked around all day and flipped his John Deere 544H. Took me in my 644H and another 544H to flip it back over. He was lucky only broke the glass on the door, no damage cause it rolled its roof into the hole. I'll dig up the pics and post them.


----------



## WhitePlowr

my advice... best thing you can do is buy one of those winch mounted 2" hitch plate things with a winch of course.. you can keep the unit in the cab or stored on the vehicle somewhere. when you get stuck, pop it in with the pin... hook up to the prewired connection and you are ready now. you can winch yourself out if there is something there lol to a another vehicle, a tree, telephone pole etc. mailbox for fun lol j/k you can also pull someone else out . i think it would be a sweet set up.


----------



## randomb0b123

WhitePlowr;1296355 said:


> my advice... best thing you can do is buy one of those winch mounted 2" hitch plate things with a winch of course.. you can keep the unit in the cab or stored on the vehicle somewhere. when you get stuck, pop it in with the pin... hook up to the prewired connection and you are ready now. you can winch yourself out if there is something there lol to a another vehicle, a tree, telephone pole etc. mailbox for fun lol j/k you can also pull someone else out . i think it would be a sweet set up.


i have that setup on mine a receiver on front and 2 on back so the winch can be used to pull broken fords onto a trailer


----------



## Dan85

JTVLandscaping;1126887 said:


> I'm a poor sport...refuse pictures of me getting stuck, but when its someone else...its all fair game


I could not have said it better myself!

Same driver in all three pictures, just a tad overzealous..










My sweet, sweet 7.3...god do I miss that truck..










I got the call they were both stuck?


----------



## Dan85

I told him to stay away from the edge - this is why we have summer laborers with weed whackers! lol.


----------



## WhitePlowr

like the 91 cummins not the v10 and ford is the best  Found On Road Driving


----------



## 6.5 Chevy

WhitePlowr;1296494 said:


> like the 91 cummins not the v10 and ford is the best  Found On Road Driving


No its Found On Road Dead  not Driving


----------



## tjctransport

no, he had it rite. it is 
*F*ound *O*n *R*oad *D*riving
or
*F*rst *O*n *R*ace *D*ay. 
or
*F*or *O*ld *R*etired *D*rivers


----------



## vegaman04

F O R D
Fix Or Repair Daily - Fails On Rainy Days - Fails On Race Day - Found On Roadside Dead - Failure Of Research & Development - Found On Road Deserted - Fast Only Running Downhill - Factory Ordered Road Disaster - Flip Over Read Directions - Four Old Rusted Doors - For Only ******** Drivers - Fords Only Run Downhill


----------



## vegaman04

double post**


----------



## Dan85

oh god, what did I start?


----------



## 4x4Farmer

should have stayed out of the cattails!


----------



## randomb0b123

6.5 Chevy;1296502 said:


> No its Found On Road Dead  not Driving


you know your facts sir


----------



## eclipse85k10

Co-worker who ran a loader who suffered from this inability to look behind him backed into a hole he worked around all day and flipped his John Deere 544H. Took me in my 644H and another 544H to flip it back over. He was lucky only broke the glass on the door, no damage cause it rolled its roof into the hole.

































]


----------



## thesnowman269

why was there a hole where he was working?


----------



## eclipse85k10

the screen plant in the background... he had moved it, it was sitting next to the hole and i thought hole was so a truck could back under the conveyor


----------



## CAT 245ME

That hole should have been filled in right after the screen plant was moved or at least put a berm around the hole.

I was on a work site about three years ago where a Cat 769B rock truck rolled off the back of a stock pile, the pile didn't have a berm. The operator almost lost his head when the two batteries broke free from there mounts and came threw the side door window and went right threw the driver side door window. I have pics but have no idea how to put them on.


----------



## bigboss1

defiantly not my worst stuck but its the only pic i had


----------



## KBTConst

6.5 Chevy;1296502 said:


> No its Found On Road Dead  not Driving


Guys always say this, All I can think of is at least they make it to the road to die Chevy's can't make it that far! Thumbs Up


----------



## docsgmc

not the worse stuck picture ,but here is a picture of my buddies truck last week...we went surf fishing and he was following the tracks when we sank like the titanic. ocean to the right and a creek to the left P.S. the tide was coming in......


----------



## KTLawnCo

tjctransport;1094236 said:


> i have never thought of doing that.
> in 40 years of plowing snow, i have been stuck twice. and both times i put it in 4 wheel drive and got rite out.
> and to answer your question, yes you read that rite. i plow in 2 wheel drive.


Same here 2-wheel drive.


----------



## alldayrj

docsgmc;1354488 said:


> not the worse stuck picture ,but here is a picture of my buddies truck last week...we went surf fishing and he was following the tracks when we sank like the titanic. ocean to the right and a creek to the left P.S. the tide was coming in......


what beach were you on? someone around to strap you out or did you call the cavalry?


----------



## snow storm

luckily, i havent been stuck yet - knock on wood!


----------



## graystonelbz

playing in my old 1/2 ton...first truck i ever bought.... the dumb sh*t I did in highschool


----------



## Weenuk

This was us drifting into a pond after driving over a tent peg and getting a flat


----------



## comeeonn

heres some ive compiled over the past year or so. the white truck is my "lets see what we can do to it this time" truck. all the rest are ones ive seen.


----------



## comeeonn

more, last one is of my only vehicle that never gets stuck!


----------



## DieselSlug

I miss seeing the neat pictures on this thread, maybe ill bring it back to life. Here are some pictures of my brother, friends and I.

Me hung up on a log in a mud hole, bent my tie rod link into a horseshoe!







[/URL]

Backside of me (lost my gas cap so i had a rag in there, just kept an eye out for people trying to light it with a lighter!)







[/URL]

Me pulling my brothers truck out of a deep rut hung up on the frame with my little 4 cylinder TJ.







[/URL]

Me pulling my brother out of our back field with my WJ.







[/URL]


----------



## DieselSlug

My brothers friend stuck in his beater Durango.







[/URL]

A friend stuck in pretty rough sink hole.







[/URL]

Another friend stuck good, 34'' swampers and locked!







[/URL]

A friend who slid off the trail.







[/URL]


----------



## DieselSlug

Rear shot.







[/URL]

Slid down a small bank.







[/URL]

Friend stuck in silt.







[/URL]

My brother crossing a pond gets stuck in deep ruts on the other side.







[/URL]


----------



## DieselSlug

I dont have any of me stuck in the snow, i shoveled myself out once due to bald tires. The second time i rocked it out.


----------



## xgiovannix12

My off roading bronco. 


She needs a lot more before I can really wheel her.



Wasnt stuck here thought I share xysport

My 92 s10 blazer and my dads s10 pickup Daily drivers


----------



## xgiovannix12

And one of our machines



I dont got any of my plow truck But Im sure Ill have some next season


----------



## dieselboy01

This is a Cat 930 that got washed into lake Michigan when a hill collapsed at the Oak Creek power plant.


----------



## dieselboy01

High centered in mud about two feet deep.


----------



## IC-Smoke

fully loaded....



another...


----------



## 04hd

I know that them sprayers can sink fast. The best advice Ive ever got about operating equipment was if you think your stuck quit while your ahead. Local coop had a terra stuck in some low ground it took an excavator and 2 D6's to get out.


----------



## mercer_me

I got the FL80 stuck at work the other day when I was dumping a load of fill. If it had a locking differential, I think I could have got out.


----------



## xgiovannix12

mercer_me;1638925 said:


> I got the FL80 stuck at work the other day when I was dumping a load of fill. If it had a locking differential, I think I could have got out.


dam cant lock the diffy? that sucks...


----------



## mercer_me

xgiovannix12;1638930 said:


> dam cant lock the diffy? that sucks...


Yeah, the Frieghtliners we have don't have a dif lock. When I backed in I was watching my driver's side and that was up on hard ground.


----------



## ljrce

here is one of my stuck pictures


----------



## 2005_Sierra

Not me, but one of the mixer drivers 








Wasnt stuck, just love to show pictures of the muddy quad


----------



## born2farm

...................


----------



## dieselss

Thought I'd share what some of our yahoos have done


----------



## dieselss

The most recent, the driver could not turn with a trailer to save his life. During the process of removing the trail, the A-frame broke off and we had to get the tow tk to take it to the shop


----------



## leigh

On the bright side looks like the rim was spared, can sell a full set!


----------



## dieselss

That was the least of our worries. We got some bright ones here


----------



## unhcp

ouch, maybe they will learn someday


----------



## golfstud88

Longae29;1047123 said:


> The guy that was driving is now on a sidewalk crew, this was his third time of the season that he had to be pulled out.


I wonder if this guy ever made it off sidewalk crew. How do you fall off a completely cleared driveway?!? :laughing:


----------



## Grasshoppage

*Jedi Power*

Yeh, saw these Jedi's helping a couple of Joe's and had to get a pic. :redbounce


----------



## Grasshoppage

Pic 2 - land speeder theft


----------



## Grasshoppage

Last one.. Pic 3. Hope you appreciate some stupid humor!


----------



## kg26

wellnermp;976756 said:


> Yep, there's the ditch!


lol Love the thumbs up, pure comedy.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

Some of these are epic!


----------



## DieselSlug

My gf took this picture on the 15th of December while we were out plowing. This guy was cooking around the corner and slid off over the edge. The blade caught the soft ground and flipped him. All out and ok.







[/URL]


----------



## Mr.Markus

"Do you do snow removal on the roof?"

--"Yes, yes we do..."


----------



## xgiovannix12

Mr.Markus;1691599 said:


> "Do you do snow removal on the roof?"
> 
> --"Yes, yes we do..."


haha

Truck Roll over. Good boy.


----------



## snowcrazy

I just went through all 21 pages and thanks to all the folks that posted pics......... I will never buy another used truck!!! LOL


----------



## dieselboy01

Ice + loading dock =


Lucky for me a garbage truck was right around the corner to winch me out.


----------



## 04hd

I like the candy canes. Nice holiday cheer!!!


----------



## dieselboy01

Thanks, I run them every Christmas season.


----------



## Tacr2man

here is a link to russian tractor driver who dont know the meaning of stuck Thumbs Up


----------



## DieselSlug

Pulled over and snapped these pictures the other morning while plowing. Car had definitely been there overnight, the temps were hovering just below 0 degrees F. The car seemed to have spun out in the road and shot into these trees. Luckily most were small, but did miss a few larger trees.


----------



## scooter97

Tacr2man;1709879 said:


> here is a link to russian tractor driver who dont know the meaning of stuck Thumbs Up


That is determination right there!


----------

